# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  نسخه جدید فروم مبارک

## pouyansaraf

آقا تبریک
نسخه  چهار مبارکه

من کلی وقت گذاشتم که انگلیسی بنویسم چهار نقطه ایکس ولی نشد  :قهقهه: 
در کل مبارکه

----------


## silverfox

همون قبلی باور کنید تمش خیلی خیلی بهتره این شلوغ پلوغه من اصلا با این راحت نیستم...

----------


## pouyansaraf

قبلی 3 بود این تم 4 است

----------


## smakhavan

من هم موافقم تم قبلي خيلي بهتر بود. هم از نظر فونت هم از نظر رنگ و ...

----------


## pouyansaraf

شاید به قبلی عادت کرده بودید
ولی من جدیدرو بیشتر قبول دارم
الان خود سایت وی بولتن از این استفاده میکنه

ولی یه مشکل
در ارسال ایمیل ها به صورت کد html میفرسته
<html>
<head>
       <meta content="text/html; charset=utf-8" http-equiv="Content-Type" />
       <style type="text/css">
               .style1 {
                       border: 1px solid #003366;
                       background-color: #F5F5FF;
                       padding: 3px;
                       margin: 5px;
               }
               .style2
               {
                       background-color: #637EB0;
               }
               .style3
               {
                       font-family: Tahoma;
                       font-size: 12px;
                       padding: 8px;
               }
       }
       </style>
</head>
<body dir="rtl">
<table class="style1" style="width: 100%">
       <tr>
               <td class="style2">&nbsp;</td>
       </tr>
       <tr>
               <td class="style3">
                       pouyansaraf گرامی،<br><br>
                       smakhavan به تاپیکی تحت عنوان نسخه جدید فروم مبارک که شما در بخش گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد در برنامه نویس تحت نظر گرفته اید پاسخ داده است.<br><br>
                       تاپیک مذکور در آدرس زیر قرار دارد:<br>
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...newpost<br><br>
                       این متن پاسخ ارسال شده است:<br>
                       ***************<br>
                       من هم موافقم تم قبلي خيلي بهتر بود. هم از نظر فونت هم از نظر رنگ و ...<br>
                       ***************<br><br><br>
                       ممکن است پاسخ های دیگری نیز به تاپیک فوق داده شده باشد، اما تا زمانی که مجددا از سایت ما بازدید نکنید اطلاعیه دیگری درباره آنها برای شما ارسال نخواهد شد.<br><br>
                       با احترام،<br>
                       برنامه نویس<br><br>
                       ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<br>
                       انصراف از دریافت این ایمیل:<br><br>
                       برای اعلام انصراف از تحت نظر گرفتن این تاپیک به صفحه زیر بروید:<br>
https://barnamenevis.org/subscription...bee7583<br><br>
                       برای انصراف از تحت نظر گرفتن تمام تاپیک های به صفحه زیر بروید:<br>
https://barnamenevis.org/subscription...olderid=all<br>
               </td>
       </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>



اگه این درست بشه بهتر
ولی بازهم مشکلی نیست به ظاهر جدید فروم میارزه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مشکل ارسال ایمیل برطرف شد.

----------


## pouyansaraf

اگر بشه دوباره آدرس جستجوی گوگل رو بزارید ممنون میشم آقای کشاورز
چون فکر کنم همون شرکت مشهدی که نمایندگی vbulten رو داره گفته بود نسخه 4 با سرج فارسی مشکل داره
منم 2 -3 تا سرچ فارسی کردم هیچ جوابی نگرفتم

جستجوی پیشترفته رو هم امتحان نکردم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

جستجوی فارسی مشکلی نداره.

ایندکس جستجو پس از ارتقاء به نسخه 4 میبایست بازسازی شود و در حال انجام است.

جستجوی گوگل نیز به زودی مجددا فعال خواهد شد.

----------


## ARC

تم قبلی خیلی راحتتر و بهتر بود.
میشه امکان تغییر تم رو برای کاربر فعال کنید؟

----------


## شاپرک

اين خيلي شلوغه!!! 
من اصلا راحت نيستم... هيچ ربطي به عادت كردن نداره ! قبلي ساده تر و واضح تر بود.

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

کار کردن با این ظاهر یه کم سخت 
البته حق با دوستان شاید به خاطر اینه که هنوز بهش عادت نکردیم
در هر صورت مثل تبدیل ایکس پی به ویندوز سون 
چون جای یه چیزایی  عوض شده یهکم  سخت تا بهشون عادت کنیم 
اگه این امکان وجود داشته باشه که کاربر بتونه تم قبلی رو  انتخاب کنه که عالی میشه
جستجویش  هم اار مشکل داره 
پس از جستجو تاپیک هایی  که میاره ربطی به موضوع ندارن

----------


## saeedIRHA

به نظر من هم Theme قبلی خیلی بهتر بود

----------


## ali_asg

به نظر من تم قبلي ساده تر ولي كاربردي تر بود . اميدوارم كه مديران اين سايت بتونن تمام امكانات نسخه قبل رو توي اين نسخه بيارن و حالا كه فروم رو ارتقاع دادن ، توقع همه ي كاربران اين هست كه امكانات جديد تري هم قرار بدن . 

در ضمن به نظر من به فكر يه قالب اختصاصي واسه اين سايت باشين

----------


## Nima NT

منم با تم قبلی راحت تر بودم اینجا اصلا" نمیتونم مطالب رو بخونم ، همه چی خیلی شلوغه ، آدم یاد فروم های Warez می افته.

----------


## HamedNet_ir

بالاخره سایت آپدیت شد!

آقای کرامتی , لطفا چند قالب شیک + قالب قبلی رو هم به انجمن اضافه کنید تا بتونیم با قالب دلخواهمون سایت رو مشاهده کنیم.

----------


## ztx4

بسیار عالی است.
تبریک می گم.
فقط یه نفر به من بگه دکمه ی تشکر چی شده؟!

----------


## mohsen_csharp

با سلام
بی اعراق بگم که من وقتی تو سایت برنامه نویس می اومدم اولین چیزی که توجه منو به خودش جلب می کرد ظاهر بسیار زیبا و ساده آن بود که ترکیب رنگ های بسیار جالبی داشت و نسبت به سایت های دیگه خیلی ظاهر جذاب تری داشت
امروز که وارد سایت شدم واقعا حالم به هم خورد (قصد توهین ندارم) می دونم که برای این تم زحمت کشیده شده است ولی من حرف دلم رو زدم

----------


## hojjatshariffam

بچه ها این تم نیست
ورژن جدید ویبولتنه
هنوز هم هیچ تمی روش سوار نشده(فکر کنم البته چون یکم (کوچولو) با خود ورژن 4 تفاوت داره)
امیدوارم مسئولین سایت یه تم خوب براش تهیه کنند یا بسازند 
به هر حال خیلی زحمت می خواد برخی تنظیمات
امیدوارم که موفق باشند
بازم تشکر

----------


## skh1300

در تم قبلی سرعت برای باز شدن صفحات عالی بود (من با اینترنت لاک پشتی بیشتر موقع ها مرور می کردم) اما امروز صبح که وارد شد چند دقیقه ای طول کشید به نظر من از لحاظ بار گزاری اون قبلی عالی بود

----------


## Bita.Jo

من به نوبه خودم این فروم زیبا رو به همه تبریک میگم. خیلی زیباتر شده . اشکالاتی هم که دوستان گفتند مطمئنم بزودی حل میشه. ازتون متشکرم :تشویق:

----------


## mohsen12345

دلتون رو نمی شکنم قشنگ شده فقط اولا دکمه تشکرش کجاست دوما چرا نمی نویسه چند نفر تشکر کردن؟

----------


## pouyansaraf

آقای کشاورز وقتی عکس ها را هم میگذاریم در ادیتور به خوبی نمایش داده میشوند ولی در پست فقط به صورت لینک هستند.

----------


## mmnoody2006

بابا بی خیال لطفا همون قبلی رو بزارین این هیچ چیزش معلوم نیست چی به چیه اون قبلی پست های جدید رو مشخص می کرد ولی این ...

----------


## razeghi_loved

من هم با نظر همه موافق هستم نسخه قبلی عالی بود اما این یکی خیلی مسخره هست

----------


## pouyansaraf

> بابا بی خیال لطفا همون قبلی رو بزارین این هیچ چیزش معلوم نیست چی به چیه اون قبلی پست های جدید رو مشخص می کرد ولی این ...


Untitled.jpg
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hojjatshariffam

> بچه ها این تم نیست
> ورژن جدید ویبولتنه
> هنوز هم هیچ تمی روش سوار نشده(فکر کنم البته چون یکم (کوچولو) با خود ورژن 4 تفاوت داره)
> امیدوارم مسئولین سایت یه تم خوب براش تهیه کنند یا بسازند 
> به هر حال خیلی زحمت می خواد برخی تنظیمات
> امیدوارم که موفق باشند
> بازم تشکر


 دوستان یکم شکیبا باشید
این ورژن هم امکاناتش زیاده و هم بهتره
فقط نیاز به یه تم خوب داره که اگه یه مدت دندون رو جیگر بزارید حتما مسئولین محترم درستش می کنند 
اون امکانات که می گین هم (مانند دکمه تشکر و تعداد تشکر ها و ... ) هم تو این ورژن ویبولتن هم هستش فقط نیاز به فعال سازی داره 
یکم شکیبا باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> دوستان یکم شکیبا باشید
> این ورژن هم امکاناتش زیاده و هم بهتره
> فقط نیاز به یه تم خوب داره که اگه یه مدت دندون رو جیگر بزارید حتما مسئولین محترم درستش می کنند 
> اون امکانات که می گین هم (مانند دکمه تشکر و تعداد تشکر ها و ... ) هم تو این ورژن ویبولتن هم هستش فقط نیاز به فعال سازی داره 
> یکم شکیبا باشید


خدا پدرت رو بیامرزه!




> آقای کشاورز وقتی عکس ها را هم میگذاریم در ادیتور به خوبی نمایش داده میشوند ولی در پست فقط به صورت لینک هستند.


من کشاورز هستم، ایشون (DelphiAssistant) آقای کرامتی، مالک سایت برنامه نویس، هستند.

----------


## pouyansaraf

شما دوستان همه سرور ما هستید مدیر کل سایت.

عذر خواهی میکنم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ad.davachi

به نظر منم قبلی بهتر بود

----------


## mohsen_csharp

به نظر من که نسبت به چند روز پیش بهتر شده
امیدواریم بازهم بهتر بشه
در کل یه چیزی می خواهیم که به سلیقه ما برنامه نویس ها بخوره
اول امکاناتش
دوم راحتی کار باهاش
...
آخر هم سادگی و زیباییش ( به نظر من داشتن این دو مورد با هم ، هنر می خواد)

----------


## ali_asg

آره نسبت به چند روز قبل كار كردن باهاش راحت تر شده .
فقط اي كاش اون موتور جستجو گوگل (همون قبلي) رو هم مي زاشتن

----------


## hojjatshariffam

با تشکر از مدیران سایت که نسخه جدید فروم رو راه اندازی کردند
فقط یه خواهش (در صورت امکان)
این لینک مرکز کنترل رو می شه تو همه صفحات بزارید ممنون می شیم
مگر اینکه لینک دیگه ای هست و من ندیده باشم
متشکرم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این لینک مرکز کنترل رو می شه تو همه صفحات بزارید ممنون می شیم
> مگر اینکه لینک دیگه ای هست و من ندیده باشم


در گوشه بالا سمت چپ همه صفحات لینکی با عنوان تنظیمات وجود داره که شما را به همان مرکز کنترل می برد.

----------


## mahboube

بابا اين عوض شدن تم يا حالا هرچي كلي تاپيك تكراري اعتراض اضافه كرد!!!اگر دوستان در مورد مسائل مملكتي هم به اين اندازه نكته سنج بودن توي چه بهشتي زندگي ميكرديم ما!!!!!
من به دوستان پيشنهاد مي كنم كتاب 39 صفحه اي معروف چه كسي پنير مرا جابجا كرد اسپنسر جانسون رو بخونند.
بابا به يه تغيير اينقدر گير نديد!اگربشر قرار بود اينجوري زندگي كنه كه هنوز توي عصر حجر بوديم!!
ببخشيد زياده حرف زدم.آخه هر وقت ميام تو اين تالار اين بحث تكراري وجود داره.
آقايون مدير هم به كسي بدهكار نيستند.به اين سايت هم بودجه تعلق نمي گيره!!
فكر نمي كنم چندان سودي هم از اينجاببرند.
مويد باشيد.

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان درسته نسخه قبلي ظاهرش جالب تر بود ولي اين نسخه كاملتره 
شما خبر نداريد پشت پرده اين سايت چه امكاناتي اضافه شده 
به قول قديميها مديران جايي نمي خوابند آب زيرشون بره پس حتما ارزششو داشته وقت بزارن سايت رو از نو بنويسن

----------


## Mohandes2009

کلا جای تشکر داره زحمت زیاد کشیده شده  :خجالت:

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

سلام به همه دوستان
من یه مشکلی با این سایت جدید برنامه نویس دارم که هر کاری کردم تا الان  نتونستم حلش کنم
اگه از بروزر فایر فاکس  یا صفری یا گوگل کروم استفاده کنم و برم توی سایت و لاگین کنم پنجره خوش آمد گویی میاد اما بعد که اتوماتیک میره توی صفحه اصلی دوباره از لاگین درمیاد. یعنی با این بروزر ها نمی تونم لاگین کنم 
فقط فقط با اینترنت اکسپلورر می تونم توی این سایت جدید لاگین کن م

نکته دیگه هم اینکه من 3 تا کامپیوتر دارم  . این مشکل برای هر سه تا کامپیوترم وجود داره

----------


## hojjatshariffam

> سلام به همه دوستان
> من یه مشکلی با این سایت جدید برنامه نویس دارم که هر کاری کردم تا الان  نتونستم حلش کنم
> اگه از بروزر فایر فاکس  یا صفری یا گوگل کروم استفاده کنم و برم توی سایت و لاگین کنم پنجره خوش آمد گویی میاد اما بعد که اتوماتیک میره توی صفحه اصلی دوباره از لاگین درمیاد. یعنی با این بروزر ها نمی تونم لاگین کنم 
> فقط فقط با اینترنت اکسپلورر می تونم توی این سایت جدید لاگین کن م
> 
> نکته دیگه هم اینکه من 3 تا کامپیوتر دارم  . این مشکل برای هر سه تا کامپیوترم وجود داره


 منم با فایرفاکس میام تو سایت ولی همچین مشکلی ندارم ، شما فکر کنم که  اشکال از ویندوزتون باشه یا اینکه بروزراتون اشکال پیدا کرده که سشن رو نمی  تونه نگر داره
بعضی وقتا مشکل از سایت میشه ، منم دیدم همچین مشکلی رو تو فروم های ویبولتن ولی مقطعی بوده و زود حل شده ، اما ادامه دار نبوده

----------


## ali_asg

من هم همين مشكل رو داشتم ولي از وقتي كه با آدرس barnamenevis.org/forum.php وارد ميشم ، مشكلم حل شد . شما هم امتحان كنيد

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> من هم همين مشكل رو داشتم ولي از وقتي كه با آدرس barnamenevis.org/forum.php وارد ميشم ، مشكلم حل شد . شما هم امتحان كنيد


درسته حق با شما بود
می دونستم ویندوزم مشکلی نداره 
این اتفاق یه هو برام افتاد
خیلی برام عجیب بود
با اینکه راه حل شما موثرواقع شد اما دلیلش رو نفهمیدم!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ali_asg

اگه مدير تالار صفحه index آدرس barnamenevis.org رو ريدايركت كنه به barnamenevis.org/forum.php ، فكر كنم ديگه مشكلي پيش بياد

----------

